# antler repair



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

i'm attempting to repair the rack of a buck that i've had outside weathering the past few years. what would you use to repair the tines due to mice? how about if one of the tines are broken? i was thinking automotive bondo for the damage the mice have caused but not sure about repairing a broken tine.


----------



## Arrowheadcross (Dec 3, 2010)

Magic sculpt or Two-Part Sculpting Epoxies is what the pros use.


----------



## TimberlandTaxi (Aug 29, 2009)

You can use an epoxy (I use Fix-It for antler repairs) or mold the tine in latex and cast it. I use fast-cast resin when doing this.


----------



## fap1800 (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks guys!


----------

